# Leak from HS928



## xpress88 (Sep 22, 2014)

Used my HS928 for the first time this season. I noticed towards the end some pinkish looking stain on and off on the snow as I was doing my last passes - it looked like something was leaking from bottom of the snowblower. Since I was in a hurry to leave the house, I did not have time to check the snowblower to see where this could be coming from. It did not look like rust stains which is normally brownish. Could this be hydrostatic fluid ? The hydrostatic tank level shows it's midway between min and max level but I can't remember what it was before I started. This is a 1 year old machine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

its atf(these dont use hydro fluid as far as i know)


----------



## xpress88 (Sep 22, 2014)

43128 said:


> its atf(these dont use hydro fluid as far as i know)


Sorry are you saying it's atf in the hydrostatic tank? Just looked at the translucent tank and it does not look pink. The manual also recommends using honda hydrostatic fluid which after searching here seems colorless? I'll call the dealer tomorrow but wasn't sure if I was missing something obvious.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Here, you can pick up a bottle of the HST fluid from the following link. 

https://www.partspak.com/productcar...uid-HST-12-oz-New-08208-HST02-4550p330618.htm

Do not put ATF in the HST tank, the HST leak culprit is usually the cap and the rubber boot inside the HST reservoir tank. Make sure the boot is sitting on the lip of the tank and then tighten the cap just enough that it doesn't squish down the boot lip. The function of the boot is to catch any expanding HST fluid, if the boot is deformed due to overtightened HST reservoir cover then it would just let the fluid leak out as the cover doesnt really have its own gasket.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Are you sure it isn't gasoline? My older HS624 leaks gas from the float bowl drain a drip here and there sometimes.


----------



## xpress88 (Sep 22, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> Are you sure it isn't gasoline? My older HS624 leaks gas from the float bowl drain a drip here and there sometimes.


Does gasoline look pinkish? I did fill up with regular with some stabil marine and sea foam mixed in. I now also remember in the summer, I had touched up the inside of the bucket with Honda spray paint. I would have thought the paint would have cured by now but some areas where I had painted show wear again. Hopefully that explains the stain. Trying to see if I can eliminate anything more serious.


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Yes, gas with Stabil is pinkish (Stabil is red) when it drips. I use Marvel Mystery Oil in my fuel so so I'm familiar with the pink drops.


----------



## xpress88 (Sep 22, 2014)

dhazelton said:


> Yes, gas with Stabil is pinkish (Stabil is red) when it drips. I use Marvel Mystery Oil in my fuel so so I'm familiar with the pink drops.


The stabil I used marine version which is blue. Where are you saying the gas is coming off from? And is this something that I should be concerned about?


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

If you don't see any leaks under when it's sitting, I wouldn't worry. On mine it sometimes drips on the tire (the floatbowl drain is right over the tire) so the tire carries it down to the pavement, but it doesn't drip when it's shut off so I don't bother with it.


----------

